#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Servidor Web+E-mail+Mysql+PHP no Debian

## juniovitorino

Olá galera é o seguinte como finalmente acertei a minha distribuição do coração que eh a Debian, eu estou encontrando um pouco de dificuldade que penso que sejam normais para usúarios iniciantes, pelo fato de tudo ser em modo texto. Bem eu gostaria de criar um servidor Web, com o Debian, instalei o apache pelo querido apt-get install mas não estou conseguindo sair dai.

Primeiro alguem sabe de algum how to para que eu possa criar um servidor web, com php, mysql e servidor de e-mail?

Segundo tipo tento usar o apt-get para instalar o php e o mysql e não consigo, alguem sabe como seria?

E por fim, acho que esse o how to e o tutorial responderiam, mas quais os pacotes que tenho que instalar para ter esse servidor funcional?

Obrigado desde já e aguardo as respostas.


Junio Vitorino :-D

----------


## xstefanox

```
apt-get install apache libapache-mod-php4 php4 mysql-server-4.1
```

 
Servidor de e-mail é um pouco paulera de aprender, por isso eu vou recomendar uns dias de pesquisa no Google.

----------


## juniovitorino

Ok amigo obrigado, mas tenho outra duvida, tenho que configurar alguma coisa ou o apt-get do debian ja deixa o apache rodando php e o mysql.

----------


## xstefanox

Ele configura só o básico, mas é sempre bom dar uma tunada.

----------


## juniovitorino

Sugere alguma coisa amigo?

----------


## xstefanox

Claro. Estuda.

----------


## juniovitorino

Ok, obrigado desculpe ocupar seu tempo.  :Evil:

----------


## Michael

tem o que vc precisa ai tudo mastigado!!! 

http://www.aplinux.com.br/?q=node/139

----------


## juniovitorino

Obrigado amigo :-D

----------

